# Rem oil on my shimanos?????



## bubbas kenner

I have been using a small amount of rem oil on all my curados and chronarchs q tips in the pinion gears with a lil rubbing alcohol .Any objections to this.Rem oil is cheap at wallfart.


----------



## BustinTops

Never used that oil myself........But I don't see anything wrong with what your doing. You probably do it already, but run that oiled q-tip along the inside of the brake collar ring. Something else you can try is removing the brakes from your spool and running a small pipe cleaner through the inside of em so they move freely. Clean the small pegs they go on also with the pipe cleaner.


----------



## trout250

i use the rem oil on all my spool bearings, being that it is a thinner oil, i lube more often but have not had any problems, use a drop per bearing and use q tip to soak out the excess in the shaft hole


----------



## fishingcacher

I was wondering if transmission fluid would work?


----------



## Stumpgrinder

fishingcacher said:


> I was wondering if transmission fluid would work?


way too viscous IMHO.


----------



## Spider-Jon

*Rem Oil*

The repair dept. at Cute Rate told me once upon a time that rem oil was the best oil to use on reels.


----------



## castaway300

Remington oil is good stuff. Been using it on my reels for about 6 months.


----------



## LA Cox

I used it for years and never had a problem. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## mchildress

You can clean the bearings with naphtha (Ronsonal Lighter Fuel). Submerge the bearing in a small container like a bottle cap and use a tooth pick to shake the bearing while its submerged in the naphtha. You will be suprised what shakes out of the bearing.Let dry and re-lube with with Rem Oil and dont forget to put a lil Shimano grease on the brake.


----------



## bubbas kenner

BustinTops said:


> Never used that oil myself........But I don't see anything wrong with what your doing. You probably do it already, but run that oiled q-tip along the inside of the brake collar ring. Something else you can try is removing the brakes from your spool and running a small pipe cleaner through the inside of em so they move freely. Clean the small pegs they go on also with the pipe cleaner.


Do you mean the lil red plastic things.?


----------



## fishsmart

Gear teeth require grease and ball bearings requires a drop of oil. Rpller bearings need to wiped off and oiled very lightly.

Charles


----------



## fy0834

fishingcacher said:


> I was wondering if transmission fluid would work?


Only if you crank in excess of 5000rpm.

Sorry, I couldnt resist!


----------



## alldaylong

BustinTops said:


> Never used that oil myself........But I don't see anything wrong with what your doing. You probably do it already, but run that oiled q-tip along the inside of the brake collar ring. Something else you can try is removing the brakes from your spool and running a small pipe cleaner through the inside of em so they move freely. Clean the small pegs they go on also with the pipe cleaner.


_* Excuse my ignorance on this one but, pipe cleaner??? You mean like drain-o or am I missing something. Where can this rem oil be purchased? Sorry, went back and read the post again on the pipe cleaner, I'm assuming you mean a very soft brush?
*_


----------



## hookset4

bubbas kenner said:


> Do you mean the lil red plastic things.?


Yes, the little red (or green) plastic things and the pegs they slide up and down on.



alldaylong said:


> _* Excuse my ignorance on this one but, pipe cleaner??? You mean like drain-o or am I missing something. Where can this rem oil be purchased? Sorry, went back and read the post again on the pipe cleaner, I'm assuming you mean a very soft brush?
> *_


A cleaner for a pipe for smoking tobacco. Fine twisted wire with fuzzy bristles sticking off them. Originally used to clean tobacco pipe stems.

-hook


----------



## alldaylong

hookset4 said:


> Yes, the little red (or green) plastic things and the pegs they slide up and down on.
> 
> A cleaner for a pipe for smoking tobacco. Fine twisted wire with fuzzy bristles sticking off them. Originally used to clean tobacco pipe stems.
> 
> -hook


_*Thanks Hook for clearing that up, appreciate it.:brew:*_


----------



## BustinTops

hookset4 said:


> Yes, the little red (or green) plastic things and the pegs they slide up and down on.
> 
> A cleaner for a pipe for smoking tobacco. Fine twisted wire with fuzzy bristles sticking off them. Originally used to clean tobacco pipe stems.
> 
> -hook


 :texasflag


----------



## trout250

Mike in friendswood has a really good article on cleaning A CURADO, I have done a SUPER TUNE on every shimano that we own, and biggest thing that i have found is tomflush the bearings that have a direct relationship with the spool then oil them with min amt of oil making sure that it is worked into bearing then let it drain on a paper towel before reinstalling it. Use shimano grease on main drive gear only grasing about a 1/4 0f then gear. Pack the bearing on the drive shat with a good grease, clean the brake ring and brskes with a q tip saturated with alcohol, on the super free reels and the newer mdl reels the bearing that is set in the frame that the pinion gear goes thru has a tendancy to get grease in it , clean and oil.


----------



## fishbowl365

i like and use remoil in my reels


----------



## hookset4

I forgot the original question was for Rem Oil. 

Rem (short for Remington) Oil began life as a gun oil and is still one of the premier cold weather oils for guns. For reels it is one of the lowest viscosity oils out there. That means the thinnest and allows for the very low friction and high bearing speed or spinning with low force that yields long casts. Pretty good corrosion resistance and decent staying power for such a low viscosity oil. The only drawback is it doesn't have the staying power of some of the slightly higher viscosity oils. That just means you have to put a drop on the bearings every couple of trips if you really cast a lot (artificials instead of live bait of some sort). 

Not a bad choice at all Ruben (bubbas kenner)!!

-hook


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I believe I originally got this reel lube viscosity chart from this forum, but don't remember for sure. I am hoping it turns out readable, but will delete if it does not.
Late note: Good! It worked. As you can see RemOil is low viscosity which means it would not slow your bearings down. I think it means a drop would have to be applied more often than a thicker oil.


----------



## CoastalObession

I have heard good things about rem oil, I use reel butter and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

i use it myself also...good stuff to use


----------

